# Connor, 6, hailed for quick actions to save diabetic father



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2012)

ALL he wanted after waking up thirsty in bed one night was to ask his dad for a glass of water.

But this drink quickly turned into something more dangerous for six-year-old Connor Hoyland when he came downstairs to find his dad, Derek, who has type one diabetes, in the family living room suffering a hypoglycemic attack.

The attack ? the result of Derek?s blood-sugar levels plunging after he?d spent the evening ?running around daft? to get Connor and his little sister, Amy, two, ready for bed ? could have resulted in hospitalisation and even coma.

Amazingly, Connor, a P2 pupil at Penicuik?s Strathesk Primary, kept calm, offered his dad a biscuit, unlocked the front door and picked up a mobile phone to ring his mum, Clair, who was at work at Beeslack High.

Clair then rushed home to administer an emergency glucose injection and stabilise Derek?s blood-sugar levels.

http://www.scotsman.com/news/scotti...ick-actions-to-save-diabetic-father-1-2560785

Brilliant lad!  And they got it right about the glucose/glucagon injection!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

High praise indeed for a little lad. Very well done young Connor.


----------

